# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  шифровщик для ICQ (lite)

## unclefox

SIMP не подходит - работает с aol (могут сливать инфу)
TOR -  в конце посылает открытый тескт

Нужен сабж, чтобы меседж был шифрован от меня до получателя, плюс ключ покрепче. Доп. условие (не обязательно) - на другом конце тока АйЭм клиент.

Собствено пользуем скайп, но последнее время сообщения от меня человек не может получить, от в него все в норме приходит. С другими контактами и у него и у меня ок.
При этом, если он заходит с кпк - все в норме.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

